# 2008 GT Dhi Team??



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

So the time has come for me to decide which rig to ride next season. I've rode just about every frame design out there, and have narrowed my choices down to two:

2008 Demo 8 II Link to Demo 8 II
2008 GT DHi Team. Link to DHi Team

Last year I rode a Demo 7 and loved it to death, previously I rode a Dhi (not the new ID4 suspension design, however) and also loved it. The part specs are very similar, however i think that the nod would go to the DHi as it has Saint cranks.

My question is if anybody has had any chance to get some quality time with the GT Dhi (07 or 08) and what their thoughts were on it.

I've rode Demos quite extensively, and know that they are my favorite design currently, i'm just thinking of something a tad more 'playful' for next season, which lead me to the DHi.

Oh and Price is negligible in this case so please do not judge solely on price.

Thanks for the thoughts.
~Nick


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

specialized, the gt is just plain ugly and my friend cracked his in 11 spots and it has an air shock.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

jamesdc said:


> specialized, the gt is just plain ugly and my friend cracked his in 11 spots and it has an air shock.


Air shock is actually a plus for me. i'm only 155lbs with gear.

Wow... 11 places? may i ask what year it was?


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

chooofoojoo said:


> Air shock is actually a plus for me. i'm only 155lbs with gear.
> 
> Wow... 11 places? may i ask what year it was?


It was either 2006 or 2007, i think 2007.

Even if you are fairly light I still wouldn't go with an air shock for dh.

Edit: you tell me, this was the bike


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

jamesdc said:


> It was either 2006 or 2007, i think 2007.
> 
> Even if you are fairly light I still wouldn't go with an air shock for dh.
> 
> Edit: you tell me, this was the bike


Damn.. that's an 07. 
Food for thought. thanks for the info :thumbsup:


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

jamesdc said:


> specialized, the gt is just plain ugly and my friend cracked his in 11 spots and it has an air shock.


let me ask you how did he crack it?
did he huckzor to flat


----------



## creyc (May 24, 2005)

its definitely an interesting frame design, and judging from the massive monoque downtube/main tube, they have some serious forces to deal with. Then you look at a traditional diamond shaped steel frame, with tiny little tubes and clearly there's something to be said for the old-school frame design. Who knows though, I suppose it depends on where the frame cracked and how. Not to mention, it probably didn't really fail in 11 places, but in 1 point which compromised the rest of the frame, right?


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

those are some wierd looking bikes, i have never ridden one, but they are definitely different looking frames


----------



## HighTitan (Jan 26, 2007)

where you located? i might be able to get you a sick deal on the GT.


----------



## shakenbakebaby (Jan 20, 2007)

i actually kind of like the look of the dhi but i think that it looks more like a strictly dh bike, and the demo looks more like a play around bike, i dont know if that is true but thats the way it looks to me, my brother has a demo and i think that it feels very nice,so count me in for the demo


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

shakenbakebaby said:


> i actually kind of like the look of the dhi but i think that it looks more like a strictly dh bike, and the demo looks more like a play around bike, i dont know if that is true but thats the way it looks to me, my brother has a demo and i think that it feels very nice,so count me in for the demo


That's the tip though, I only DH. More and more racing.

Probably should have stated that in my o.p.


----------



## Madman133 (Apr 25, 2006)

HighTitan said:


> where you located? i might be able to get you a sick deal on the GT.


He is in Colorado someplace...not sure where but he races for mojo and that is here in Colorado...


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

Madman133 said:


> He is in Colorado someplace...not sure where but he races for mojo and that is here in Colorado...


mmmmhmmm Denver


----------



## Madman133 (Apr 25, 2006)

It could be just me but the DHi looks really high up in the air...


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

The BB of the GT is 6mm lower then the Demo's.


----------



## shakenbakebaby (Jan 20, 2007)

in that case then if you bought the demo you could probably dh race and play around with it, i know that the dhi are pretty light, i dont know about the demos weight though, they are both sick imo


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

shiat, then the DHi must rail big time if the bb is so low, on my firends demo, it already feels like your riding on the ground, but that is just crazy, and if you are just strictly racing, go for the DHi, who cares what it looks like if it performs


----------



## Madman133 (Apr 25, 2006)

chooofoojoo said:


> The BB of the GT is 6mm lower then the Demo's.


weird...must just be that picture at the top of the thread ill have to go look at some other ones...


----------



## shakenbakebaby (Jan 20, 2007)

if the bb is that low it is almost like you would hit almost everything you went over


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

shakenbakebaby said:


> if the bb is that low it is almost like you would hit almost everything you went over


Do you know how much 6mm is? Did you look up how high the Demo was before making that wild guess...

GT's site says the bb height is 362mm, which is 14.25". That is not that low.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

From gt's web site : BB height 362mm (size large frame)
frm spec. web site : BB height (low setting) 368mm

The demo's have an ok bb... not nearly as low as the sunday (pssshh)
I'm still so undecided.

O.T. congrad's to the rockies.. for loosing... again c'mon guys!


----------



## Madman133 (Apr 25, 2006)

chooofoojoo said:


> O.T. congrad's to the rockies.. for loosing... again c'mon guys!


hahahahaha im actually glad they lost...all the stupid fairweather fans deserve it but I feel sorry for the true fans. Im not really into baseball at all though soooooo......... GO AVALANCHE!!!! Whoppin up on the Flames AGAIN last night..Finally our away losing streak is over, it was about time and this means we are going to be ridiculously good...havent lost at home yet and if we get away stuff going than here we come Lord Stanley's Cup...


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

GT DHi = Fug-_UGLY_


----------



## Tj Pope (Oct 4, 2006)

jamesdc said:


> It was either 2006 or 2007, i think 2007.
> 
> Even if you are fairly light I still wouldn't go with an air shock for dh.
> 
> Edit: you tell me, this was the bike


Im sorrry but that bike is just so DAMN ugly!!


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

mtb_biker said:


> Do you know how much 6mm is? Did you look up how high the Demo was before making that wild guess...
> 
> GT's site says the bb height is 362mm, which is 14.25". That is not that low.


Yeah 14.25 sucks, my swd 216 is 13.9 with the 888 most of the way slacked out.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

The GT is not durable enough....the frame gets cracks fast


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

The 06 swingarm i believe had a defect and would separate but I haven't seen any of the 07's do that. They also have reinforced the swingarm as well.

Check out ridemonkey.com or Farkin and ask on there if you want to know from people who actually have ridden the bikes.


----------



## shakenbakebaby (Jan 20, 2007)

mtb_biker said:


> Do you know how much 6mm is? Did you look up how high the Demo was before making that wild guess...
> 
> GT's site says the bb height is 362mm, which is 14.25". That is not that low.


my bro has a demo 7 and it feels very low to the ground, so 6mm lower would just feel really low to me, mabye not to you


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

> Do you know how much 6mm is? Did you look up how high the Demo was before making that wild guess...
> 
> GT's site says the bb height is 362mm, which is 14.25". That is not that low.


are we talking demo 7 or 8 here, because isnt the demo 7 like 13.77 or something, shakenbakebaby or CountryBoy, clarify this one for me


----------



## shakenbakebaby (Jan 20, 2007)

were talking about the demo 8, im not sure on the bb height on my bros 7 but i does feel low, i do know that the 8 has a higher bb than the 7,


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

oh, got ya, i was a little lost, but it isnt that low then, but lower than mine at 14.44


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

shakenbakebaby said:


> my bro has a demo 7 and it feels very low to the ground, so 6mm lower would just feel really low to me, mabye not to you


Demo 7 is not a Demo 8.


----------



## skate (Feb 19, 2004)

chooofoojoo said:


> So the time has come for me to decide which rig to ride next season. I've rode just about every frame design out there, and have narrowed my choices down to two:
> 
> 2008 Demo 8 II Link to Demo 8 II
> 2008 GT DHi Team. Link to DHi Team
> ...


I don't understand didn't you just buy an 08 demo and were trying to sell the white fox 40?


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

skate said:


> I don't understand didn't you just buy an 08 demo and were trying to sell the white fox 40?


Yes i have ordered one, but i don't need to buy it (i work in a shop). i was seeing if there was any interest in it.

Also *** from specialized web site the Demo 7 II's BB height is the same as the DHi (362mm). so the DHi's bb is the same as what i'm used to on my Demo from last year.


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

Get the Demo since you are use to it.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

> Get the Demo since you are use to it.


very nice, i never thought of getting used to a whole new bike


----------



## chicohigh5 (Mar 15, 2007)

buy a used sunday thats way better than both of those and you can find a complete world cup for around 3,000


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

chicohigh5 said:


> buy a used sunday thats way better than both of those and you can find a complete world cup for around 3,000


Ahem....... Sundays Suck. Their sizing does not fit me, and ride very poorly for my tastes. As to avoid flaming, i will leave it that I originally posted that I have narrowed my choices to these two.


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

Well it seems you know how the Demo is going to handle and you know how the sizing is so I still am for the demo.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

demo, sold on the demo


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> let me ask you how did he crack it?
> did he huckzor to flat


strait racing ...pro level rider


----------



## coldawg (May 19, 2006)

go demo!
they're awesome looking, and since you're a specialized guy already you know you'll love it.


----------



## elitejordan (Jul 24, 2007)

the DHi for sure. its just so awesome looking. And they sent a prototype one over here (new Zealand) because we apparently break the most bikes in the world compared to other countries, but back to the point this guy still hasn't managed to break it compared to the last one in which he cracked it in a few days


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

Ugh. The demo is so tried and true, but the Dhi seems like it would still rail for next season. I'm not hard on parts at all, so i don't think the durability is a huge issue. I buy myself a new ride every season too... 

Thanks for all the insight so far! and keep the comments coming!


----------



## elohttub (Aug 13, 2004)

*Don't be fooled..*

The guy that rode the DHi in that picture is a pro level DH racer. That being said, dude is extremely hard on wheels and everything else on a bike. The guy flat out pins it. The bike in the picture was also used on his regular training days and he sometimes like to huck it. It was super light (somewhere around 38 lbs.) and it is stupid fast. He could corner on that thing better than most other bikes I've gotten him on. The bike had some fabrication issues that year and the R&D team that looked over it after we sent it back was in shock of how hard it was ridden to get to that point. There were cracks EVERYWHERE!!

GT assured us that the new frames were stronger and more durable. However, race only frames usually shouldn't be ridden as a daily banger or hucker. They are made for race day. Most pro level riders have one frame they use as a beater for training and another as their race weekend bike. The DHi though is one HELL of a race bike.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

elohttub said:


> The guy that rode the DHi in that picture is a pro level DH racer. That being said, dude is extremely hard on wheels and everything else on a bike. The guy flat out pins it. The bike in the picture was also used on his regular training days and he sometimes like to huck it. It was super light (somewhere around 38 lbs.) and it is stupid fast. He could corner on that thing better than most other bikes I've gotten him on. The bike had some fabrication issues that year and the R&D team that looked over it after we sent it back was in shock of how hard it was ridden to get to that point. There were cracks EVERYWHERE!!
> 
> GT assured us that the new frames were stronger and more durable. However, race only frames usually shouldn't be ridden as a daily banger or hucker. They are made for race day. Most pro level riders have one frame they use as a beater for training and another as their race weekend bike. The DHi though is one HELL of a race bike.


That seems to be the consensus. they are like tissues.. use them for a season and throw them out 

leaning towards the demo if i do more fr next season, but DHi for sure if i end up not.

just gotta' be introspective and think what i really do all season long.

Thanks for the reply, that cleared a lot up about the mystery cracking.


----------



## huckyourmeat (Sep 20, 2005)

*swift kick in the nutz*

nick, if you get that retarded-ass gt i will kick you in the nuts.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

Madman133 said:


> It could be just me but the DHi looks really high up in the air...


It could just be me, but GT looks like they walked into a patent office and walked out with the designs for the Mountain Cycle San Andreas....

Who knows?


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

If price is not an option, get a 303!
Seems to me there are a lot more race-specific bikes out there that are worth looking at...


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

Nut! said:


> If price is not an option, get a 303!
> Seems to me there are a lot more race-specific bikes out there that are worth looking at...


303s are the worst waste of high grade aluminum i can think of (save for sundays....)

I know what I like, and if I remember correctly, my original post stated that I have narrowed it down to these two bikes. thanks for your input though.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

huckyourmeat said:


> nick, if you get that retarded-ass gt i will kick you in the nuts.


and who might you be?


----------



## huckyourmeat (Sep 20, 2005)

*your worst nightmare*

and your real father. and someone with a prettier demo 7 than yours.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

huckyourmeat said:


> and your real father. and someone with a prettier demo 7 than yours.


huh... didn't know a nicer demo 7 could be had :thumbsup:

still have no acquaintances with a demo 7 that would feel the need to kick me in the nuts. only guess is doofus.


----------



## huckyourmeat (Sep 20, 2005)

303's suck.


----------



## huckyourmeat (Sep 20, 2005)

*nope.*

hint: i'm smarter than you.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

huckyourmeat said:


> hint: i'm smarter than you.


i hate you cory... damn ACT doesn't mean jack. :madman:


----------



## colombo357 (Oct 31, 2007)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> let me ask you how did he crack it?
> did he huckzor to flat


lol, he's a huxor.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

303s are very spendy, and look like maintenence city.


----------



## huckyourmeat (Sep 20, 2005)

yeah. pivots can be a pain...can't imagine that setup.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

huckyourmeat said:


> yeah. pivots can be a pain...can't imagine that setup.


yea the 303 suck major nuts.

anyways i am getting the DHi... it's gonna be at mojo in like a week or so.

The iDrive is pretty dope on them too... i can use chris king bearings in the pivots 

but yea selling my demo was a pretty dumb mistake. :madman: i'm still going to smoke you on this thing though!


----------



## huckyourmeat (Sep 20, 2005)

at least i'll look good...


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

huckyourmeat said:


> at least i'll look good...


'looking good' is in the eye of the beholder.... as they saying goes : "if you suck, at least look good doing it!"

:lol:


----------



## huckyourmeat (Sep 20, 2005)

well, you're good at one of those...


----------



## mothahucker (Feb 6, 2006)

I still want to play with your dhi once you get it..... :aureola: 


And I just want to go on record saying that there is a 99.999999% chance you will swap that frame out for a nice shiny demo 8 within the first month of next season. I know how you roll, and this is an obvious next move for you.  . You always get sucked in by the pull of something weird and exotic and then swap it out for something that actually works. And somehow you always manage to actually make money by doing that. :skep:


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

mothahucker said:


> I still want to play with your dhi once you get it..... :aureola:
> 
> And I just want to go on record saying that there is a 99.999999% chance you will swap that frame out for a nice shiny demo 8 within the first month of next season. I know how you roll, and this is an obvious next move for you.  . You always get sucked in by the pull of something weird and exotic and then swap it out for something that actually works. And somehow you always manage to actually make money by doing that. :skep:


bahahahaha true that. :thumbsup:

i think i'm actually gonna leave this one mostly stock this year. i was thinking all these "swap this, do that, order this, custom that" but i'm probably just gonna swap rubber and grips. maybe bars once we get some more sunlines in.


----------



## huckyourmeat (Sep 20, 2005)

...and then you will want new brakes and then you will find some shinier wheels and then you'll want a baller headset and then you'll break that turd of a seat mast and decide to get a real frame.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

huckyourmeat said:


> ...and then you will want new brakes and then you will find some shinier wheels and then you'll want a baller headset and then you'll break that turd of a seat mast and decide to get a real frame.


ha... you found all the weakspots on the DHi... brakes (was wanting codes), wheels (mtx's are gonna get thrashed) and of course, a king is required equiptment...

geeze guys. the hate is deep.. real deep. :nono:


----------



## mothahucker (Feb 6, 2006)

chooofoojoo said:


> bahahahaha true that. :thumbsup:
> 
> i think i'm actually gonna leave this one mostly stock this year. i was thinking all these "swap this, do that, order this, custom that" but i'm probably just gonna swap rubber and grips. maybe bars once we get some more sunlines in.


yeah, my ass. You won't be able to resist. I can count the number of parts that you left stock on your demo on one hand. I was waiting for the day when I'd find a dvd player and heated seat on that thing.

So stop lying to yourself.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

mothahucker said:


> yeah, my ass. You won't be able to resist. I can count the number of parts that you left stock on your demo on one hand. I was waiting for the day when I'd find a dvd player and heated seat on that thing.
> 
> So stop lying to yourself.


yup. i can count the stock things on that with one hand:

frame
shock body
bars
chain (for only half the season)
lol. she was a pimp-wagon.


----------



## huckyourmeat (Sep 20, 2005)

dude, i seriously, seriously question your decision here. the dhx air is NOT good for dh. push won't even touch it. do you know what the difference in weight will be?

i'd even take the demo 8 I over the Dhi team. as your attorney, i advise you to get a real bike.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

huckyourmeat said:


> dude, i seriously, seriously question your decision here. the dhx air is NOT good for dh. push won't even touch it. do you know what the difference in weight will be?
> 
> i'd even take the demo 8 I over the Dhi team. as your attorney, i advise you to get a real bike.


:madman: i forgot you were my legal adviser too! shoulda thought about that first!


----------

